# Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur



## KarpfenBernd (6. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht ums *Posenangeln mit der Matchrute*.
Ihr kennt sicherlich alle das ärgerliche Problem mit Schnurbäuchen, abtreibender Schnur, Drift, etc. Die Schnur jedesmal mit Pril einzureiben ist nicht die Lösung.

Habe mir jetzt eine *390cm Distance Matchrute von Cormoran* und eine *Kogha XTN-Rolle* gekauf. Jetzt suche ich die passende Schnur dazu. Zielfische: *mittelgroße Friedfische/Weißfische* - da sollten *0,25mm* doch reichen, oder? Ich kenne mich mit all diesen Neuerungen, die jetzt auf dem Markt sind . geflochtene Schnur, Schlagschnur, etc., etc. überhaupt nicht aus. Suche einfach nur eine sinkende Schnur, 0,25mm stark, unauffällig, vielleicht in brauner Farbe.

Gewässer: Alster, mittlerer - hoher Angeldruck (größere Friedfische recht vorsichtig), braun-moorige Farbe, vereinzelte Seeroseninseln (man braucht aber keine Schnur, die wie eine Sense durch die Pflanzen schneidet), schlammiger Grund, an meinen Angelstellen keine Muschelbänke..

Über gute Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## KarpfenBernd (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Die Alster ist übrigens befahren wie eine Autobahn zur Ferienzeit. Boot an Boot, Alsterdampfer an Alsterdampfer und wenn die einmal vorbeirauschen, ist der Futterplatz durcheinandergewirbelt und das Futter in alle Richtungen verteilt. Punktgenaues Anfüttern an vielen Stellen aufgrund des enormen Bootsaufkommens fast unmöglich. Für die Alsterkanäle gilt das Gleiche. Beim Anfüttern kommen hier gleich Schwärme von Schwänen angeschossen...aber das ist ein anderes Problem.

Aber erstmal brauche ich eine vernünftige Schnur.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Du suchst eine Monofile Schnur, prinzipiell sind die alle sinkend. Trotzdem fangen sie durch Ölrestchen und anderen Krams der sich daran haftet irgendwann aber auch alle an zu schwimmen. Insofern, um zuverlässig sinkende Schnur zu haben wirst du um den Prillappen langfristig nicht umhinkommen. 

Monofile gibts wie Sand am Meer und die meisten sind wohl brauchbar, wenn du aber unbedingt eine Empfehlug willst dann kann ich nur die Stroft endgültig mpfehlen. Teuer aber ihr Geld wert und zuverlässig.

Was anderes als eine Mono macht auf der Matchrute keinen Sinn, Geflecht schwimmt fast immer, Schlagschnur (was nichts über Mono oder Geflecht aussagt) brauchts nur für Spezielanwendungen und nicht zum Posenangeln.


----------



## Ukel (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Es gibt von diversen Anbietern monofile Schnüre, die von sich aus schon sinkend sind, z.b. Milo, Tubertini usw.
Stroft geht natürlich auch, da musst du dann nach dem Auswerfen die Schnur unter Wasser ziehen, indem du beim Straffen der Schnur die Rutenspitze unter Wasser hälst.
Eine 25er Schnur halte ich für zu dick, für deine Zielfische würde ich etwa 18er-20er Schnur wählen, damit hast du genügend Reserven, kannst aber auch besser damit auswerfen.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Ich würde auch ne gute 20er nehmen. Die liegt bei 3-4 Kg Tragkraft.


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

20er Stroft GTM für Match und Feeder geht immer.

 Gruß Oldi


----------



## Fr33 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Wenn explizit nach Sinkschnüren gefragt werden, dass kann ich z.B. die MS-Range Sinking Line empfehlen. Ist die selbe Schnur wie die Browning Black Magic Sinking line (nicht mehr erhältlich). 

 Würde da auch auf ne 0,18er Setzten. die hält schon was aus. Und alles ab 0,20mm wird für die engen Ringe irgendwann zu doof.


----------



## heu20 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Servus, 

kann die MS Schnur auch nur empfehlen! Verwende sie seit gut einem Jahr beim Feedern und hatte bisher null Probleme damit. 

Und der Preis ist auch sehr angenehm!

TL
Jan


----------



## Case (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> es geht ums *Posenangeln mit der Matchrute*.
> Ihr kennt sicherlich alle das ärgerliche Problem mit Schnurbäuchen, abtreibender Schnur, Drift, etc. Die Schnur jedesmal mit Pril einzureiben ist nicht die Lösung.



Du wirst mit einer sinkenden Schnur beim Matchangeln nicht glücklich. Beim Anhieb ziehst Du die Pose unter Wasser, und der Anhieb sitzt schlecht.

Case


----------



## Fr33 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*



Case schrieb:


> Du wirst mit einer sinkenden Schnur beim Matchangeln nicht glücklich. Beim Anhieb ziehst Du die Pose unter Wasser, und der Anhieb sitzt schlecht.
> 
> Case


 
 Und mit einer schwimmenden Schnur hat man nen riesen Schnurbogen der die Montage vom Platz zieht. Mit ner Sinkschnur muss man anders anschlagen. Am besten etwas Seitlich bzw. schräg nach oben..... 

 Da man mit der Sinkschnur aber die Montage eh immer etwas auf Spannung zieht (man stelle sich eine Raute vor). Da geht der Anhieb ganz gut....


----------



## feederbrassen (6. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Am besten etwas Seitlich bzw. schräg nach oben.....
> ...



Macht man das nicht immer so |supergri #h
Milo Fortress sinking nutze ich an der Matchrute, habe aber auch normale Schnüre im Einsatz. 
Schließe mich aber an das du mit ner 20er gut bedient bist.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Moin Jungs,
erst einmal besten Dank für die vielen guten Tipps !!!
*STROFT GTM Monofil 0,18mm *hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an.
Die Kogha XTN Rolle hat eine dermaßen schmale Fassung, dass da scheinbar nicht einmal 50m drauf gehen??!! Na, ich werde am WE mal zum Angelhändler und schau mal, ob er die Stroft oder ein vergleichbares Produkt hat.

Exakt, der Schnurbauch, abegdriftete Schnur, Pose treibt vom Futterplatz weg, war das Hauptärgernis, was mich dazu bewogen hat. Und an der Alster kann es verdammt windig werden.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Ich weiß natürlich auch (auch wenn viele Gegenteiliges behaupten), dass die Alster alles andere als ein Traumgewässer ist. Im Sommer mehr Boote und Menschen als Wasser. Kanus, Kajaks, Ruderboote und die Alsterflotte hat noch mal gnadenlos aufgerüstet, um in immer kürzer werdenden Abschnitten die Außenalster + Fleete durchzuwühlen. *Boots- und Publikumsverkehr* sind so massiv, dass man im Grunde genommen, eigentlich nur auf die Nachtstunden ausweichen kann.

Im *Goldbekkanal* (einer der Alsterkanäle) müssen sich die Brassen auf der Flucht vor den Bootsmassen quasi dichtgedrängt unter einen der wenigen Bäume mit überstehenden Ästen retten. Es ist Wahnsinn, wieviel Verkehr auf so wenig Wasserfläche herrscht!

Ein weiteres Problem ist der enorme Bestand an *Wasservögeln*. Die Schwäne sind hier so etwas wie "heilige Tiere" (es gibt einen "Schwanenvater"), also belästigen, vertreiben unter Höchsstrafe verboten. Beim Anfüttern bekommt man es also massiv mit den gefiederten Freunden zu tun. Einen Weg, an ihnen "vorbeizufüttern", habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 

Dabei soll die Alster echt Potential haben. *Karpfen bis 30 Pfd.* (vor einiger Zeit wurde immer regelmäßig besetzt), allerdings extrem vorsichtig und aufgrund der vielen Störungen am Tag wohl überwiegend nachtaktiv. Das Karpfenangeln ist nur etwas für Spezialisten, die tage- u. wochenlang vorgefüttert haben, also die Chance einen Spiegler an die 0,18mm Stroft zu bekommen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr hoch. *Brassen* und *Güster* gibt es viel - wo sich die Kapitalen aufhalten habe ich noch nicht herausbekommen - jetzt ist ja die ideale Zeit für die großen Klodeckel. In der Elbe werden die Brassen natürlich noch um einiges größer. *Rapfen *sieht man in den Sommermonaten immer wieder mal unter Brücken, also in den Alsterkanälen. Und *Alande*? Habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gefangen...

Sorry, war jetzt viel off topic.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Sagen wir es mal so, die Alster hat mit einem Naturgewässer nichts zu tun. Es ist ein Kunstgewässer, eine große Badewanne, welche vollständig den Bootsfahrern, badenden Hunden und Schwänen gehört. Wir Angler haben hier mit dem Jahresfischereischein nur eine winzige Nische erworben, um - aber nur wenn's keinen stört -als ungeliebte "Untermieter" angeln zu dürfen. Es hat in letzter Zeit viel Ärger mit "verangelten Schwänen" gegeben, also Schwänen, die Haken geschluckt haben --- noch mehr Argumente, um das Angeln in der Alster irgendwann komplett zu verbieten.

Zumindest bin ich jetzt dabei, mir vernünftiges Equipment fürs Friedfischangeln zusammenzustellen, für den nächsten Angelurlaub irgendwo an einem einsamen Natursee, Kiessee, etc.


----------



## Eff (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Das klingt alles wie ein riesiger Albtraum, was du über die Alster erzählst. Aber hast du denn keine Möglichkeit ein paar Kilometer weiter zu fahren, wo die Alster nicht so massiv frequentiert wird? So macht angeln doch keinen Spaß !


----------



## KarpfenBernd (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Ja, aus lauter Frustration habe ich das Bild der Alster überzeichnet und übertrieben. Aber eine schöne Angelei, plus Naturerlebnis und gute Friedfischfänge ist meiner Meinung nach etwas anderes. Gut zum üben und mal die Peitsche ins Wasser zu halten ist sie allemal.

Alles andere muss über Angelurlaub abgedeckt werden. In MeckPom gibt es phantastische Gewässer, Wahnsinn! 
Ich suche übrigens noch ein gutes *Rotfedern-Gewässer* in Norddeutschland. Kann da jemand weiterhelfen? Der Kellersee soll ganz gut sein. In HH und Umgebung weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht in den Verbandsgewässern Dove-/Gose-Elbe...


----------



## feederbrassen (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Alster, phhhhhh. 

Dann solltet ihr mal in der Schiffautobahn fischen. |supergri
Trotz allem immerwieder ein Erlebnis #h

Sorry, glatt vergessen, ich meine Vater Rhein.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Das glaube ich Dir gern. Aber der Rhein wie auch die Elbe, Main, Neckar, etc. sind auch die fischreichsten Gewässer Deutschlands. 

Ich glaube ich steig langfristig auch auf die Elbe um. Man muss nur wissen, wie die Tide (Ebbe/Flut) ist und dort erreichen Brassen, Alande, Rotaugen, etc. wahre Rekordgrößen. Aber dafür hast Du auch eine Hammerströmung. Da muss man das Futter mit Erde beschweren.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. April 2017)

*AW: Friedfischangeln mit sinkender Schnur*

Langweilig wird es da nie. 
Und was die Stellen angeht, sehr vielfältig. 
Du fischt z.b an einem Platz wo dir 
180gr. wegrollen und Zehn Meter weiter kannst du gemütlich mit 3gr
an der Matchrute fischen. 
Ich finde den Rhein genial.


----------

